
Show HN: Escape – The cheapest flight to every city in the world on any dates - mohitshah9920
https://greatescape.co/
======
mohitshah9920
Hi HN,

3 of us from the MIT Senseable City Laboratory, Singapore developed this tool
in the past 6-8 months. We wanted to create something to help us picture the
price landscape whenever we felt like taking a holiday. With so many
destinations in South East Asia we thought of a map-based price-first approach
could make the exploration process fun and intuitive.

You can set your own origin and preferred dates. The tool then gets you live
prices of the cheapest return flight to each and every city in the world. It
allows you to filter the options by visa, weather, price, region,
direct/indirect. By clicking on a city you can get the entire list of flights
to the city.

Hope you enjoy it.

